# SW corner of the state



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

Curious what you guys are seeing for populations of birds. Did the winter and spring take a heavy toll on them or should we see good numbers this fall? Also wondering about huns and sharptails. Any opinions?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I will call some of my friends and find out. I will call you and let you know what I find!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Randy Kriel of NDGF was on KFGO radio the other day talking about the phez brood count survey that is being tabulated. I think he said SW ND was down 40+ %. SE ND was down 70+ %.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Mikey, we're going anyway! It's going to be good enough for sure. Especially considering the massive die off in your area. Hopefully we will get some grouse too. :thumb:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

we got our reservations in Belfield for opener, less then 2 weeks away. Can't wait!


----------

